# 120 hz monitor brummt ziemlich laut



## holger1984 (24. Dezember 2010)

hallo leute,

zunächst SORRY wenn dieser thread bereits existert, oder ich  suchfunktionen nicht gründlich genug genutzt habe. auch google brachte  nicht viel, von daher bitte nicht gleich auspeitschen,


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 okay?

also:

ich habe mir den hochgelobten Acer GD245HQbid 3d monitor gekauft.
das ding wird allerseits quasi in den himmel gelobt....und jetzt folgendes:

wenn ich über die nvidia systemsteurung die 120 hz aktiviere, brummt das  ding ziemlich laut. eine deutliche steigerung sogar wenn ich auf eine  i-net seite gehe wo z.b. viel schwarz verwendet wird. das hört sich an  wie wenn man an diesen grauen stromkästen an der straße vorbei geht.  abhilfe schafft, wenn man die helligkeit radikal aufdreht, bzw. den  kontrast entweder runter oder hoch regelt, was extrem zu lasten des  bildes geht und auch keine lösung ist. da legt man wert auf ein silent  system mit wakü etc. etc. und dann sowas. also, ich persönlich finde das  untragbar. das geräusch streßt mich richtig


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.   ein monitor sollte doch heutzutage ein lautloses gerät sein? (liegts  etwa an der jungen 120 hz technik?) das der monitor defekt ist schließe  ich mal aus, weil ja alles funktioniert. und in sachen bild, kontrast  und farben, muß ich den fürrednern echt zustimmen. so einen geilen moni  hatte ich noch nie! ich kann wirklich nix bemängeln, und es gillt ja  auch, entweder gleich defekt oder läuft. was dazwischen gibts ja nunmal  nicht.

weiter im text: 
wenn ich wieder auf 60 hz stelle, bleibts ruhig, wie es sein sollte. im  monitor menü kann ich auch die aktuelle hz zahl auslesen. in windows  natürlich dann entweder 120 oder 60 hz. dann habe ich mal spaßhalber bei  COD black ops folgende auflösung vorgegeben 1920x1080 bei 120 hz...und  siehe da...er übernimmt es (im nvidia treiber 60, im spiel 120, wieder  übers menü ausgelesen)! ohne gebrumme! blöd ist nur, das in spielen wie  zum beispiel metro 2033 diese option nicht gegeben ist. also das man  unter der auflösung die hz zahlen wählen darf. ich mein gut, in AC2, BF  BC2 und in allen weiteren von mir getesteten titeln zum beispiel darf  man (ohne gebrumme)....aber eig sollte doch entweder immer 120 oder halt  "nur" 60 anliegen oder? aber mal so gesehen, wenn das normal ist, kann  ich auf dem desktop gerne auf die 120 hz verzichten. ich mein gut, man  merkt es schon muß ich sagen. 60 hz wirken wie opas sessel inner disco  dagegen.

so, also zu meiner kernaussgae bzw. zu den fragen. habt ihr das auch?  gebrumme bei 120 hz? wird durch die vorgabe der hz zahl in spielen auch  wirklich angewendet was eigestellt ist, obwol die einstellung im system  anders ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine und wissen möchte, bedanke mich im  vorraus für eventuelle hilfe und wünschen allen frohe weihnachten!

gruß holger


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (24. Dezember 2010)

Ein Fabrikationsfehler vielleicht, solltest mal den Hersteller anschreiben und frage ob das Normal ist.
Aber immer bei relativ neuer Technologie haben die Geräte Macken die erst mit der Zeit beseitigt werden können.
Die ersten Geräte sind meistens solche wo der Kunde der Beta-Tester ist.


----------



## holger1984 (24. Dezember 2010)

ja, also da sagst du was. sei es in halbfertigen spielen, bei hardware oder sogar bei betriebsystemen...heutzutage ist nicht mehr alles gold was glänzt. 
das ist so eine frechheit, finde ich.
was mich auch so aufregt ist, das in diversen tests (z.b. die gamestar hat dem moni ganze 82 % gegeben!) NICHT erwähnt wird das sich der apparat lautstark bemerkbar macht  (trotzdem, die gamestar ist und bleibt das beste blatt für mich). ich mein, dafür recherchiert man doch fleißig und dann sowas. naja, was solls ich behelfe mir damit das ich jetzt immer auf dem desktop auf 60 hz runter gehe, und halt zum zocken wieder 120 hz anlege. übrigens, in spielen brummt es KEIN bißchen.

und ja, gute idee, ich werd mal bei A...NATE anrufen und mir einen techniker geben lassen. auf besagter seite unter den bewertungen, hat jemand gleich drei stück bestellt und es ist nur EINER funktionsfähig gewesen, der arme kerl! 
blöd ist auch, das ich jetzt diese 120 hz echt liebgewonnen habe (wirklich, probiert es mal aus, ihr werdet staunen!), aber mal eben 300 euro plus versand ausgegeben habe und nicht weiß ob ich das ding jetzt lieben oder hassen soll. vor allem gibt es im 24" bereich, kaum alternativen zum acer. oder irre ich mich? gibt es noch andere, ähnliche gute sogar ohne gebrumme? oder hat jemand halt genau das gleiche prob wie ich, und hat eine bessere lösung als bild verfälschen und modi switcherei?

für anregegungen und erfahrungsbreichte habe ich ein offenes ohr/auge 

grüße holger


----------



## holger1984 (24. Dezember 2010)

ahh, ich meinte die PC games hardware, nicht die gamestar. ich kann die nicht auseinander halten, schääääm^^


----------



## DBTopper (14. Januar 2011)

Hi holger1984, ich habe genau das gleiche problem mit meinem Acer GD245HQbid auch von gleichen Händler.
Hast du ihn schon eingeschickt oder dich von den beraten lassen? Ich selber würde ihn auch gern einschicken habe aber jetzt nicht gerade die möglichkeit 1 monat zu warten bis der wiederkommt da ich damit arbeite unter anderem. Wäre schön wenn eine antwort kommt und ob es schon eine lösung gab oder gibt (kaufdatum 11.1.11)

MFG DBTopper


----------



## holger1984 (14. Januar 2011)

Hi DBTopper,

ja ich habe bei a...nate angerufen und mir einen techniker geben lassen. ich habe sogar das telefon an den monitor gehalten um das problem bestmöglich zu vermitteln. der gute herr sagte mir es dürfte sich dabei um einen spannungswandler oder dergleichen handeln, das brummen sei also ein betriebtson denn man auch mal bei grafikkarten, netzteilen etc. hört. halt leises spulenfiepen etc. etc. jedoch konnte er mir nicht erklären warum es in meinem fall unter den minimalst anforderungen (beim surfen, oder schlicht "auf dem desktop") zu dem gebrumme kommt, und nicht in den fordernden spielen. 

einzige option die er mir unterbreitete war halt das ding einzuschicken, was aber wie in deinem fall nicht in frage kommt weil ich meinen vorigen monitor bereits voreilig verkauft habe (großer fehler). da diese einschickerei wirklich sehr lang dauert (habe sage und schreibe drei monate auf eine soundkarte gewartet) kommt das für mich nicht in frage. ich glaube auch nicht wirklich das der neue monitor nicht brummen würde. wie gesagt, er funktioniert ja einwandfrei (bis auf das gebrumme) und vor allem brummt er ja nicht ständig.

ich denke also, wir sind "opfer" dieser neuen technik geworden die noch ihre macken hat. und leider kann ich dir hier keine lösung geben weil ich selbst keine habe außer die modi switcherei, die mittlerweile wie ein reflex bei mir ist. 

Sollte ich was herrausfinden werde ich es natürlich an dich weitergeben!


----------



## holger1984 (14. Januar 2011)

also, ich würde dir raten: SCHICK IHN WEG/EIN. klar, das nervt aber vll hast du glück. mich laust es bis heute das ich es nicht getan habe (kauf datum: 20.12.2010) hätte ich den alten nicht bei ebay verkloppt (ich mußte ihn ja dann auch abgeben) würde ich die warterei hinnehmen. das war einfach dumm von mir. mach nicht den gleichen fehler!^^ i-wo findet sich bestimmt ein monitor an dem du zumindest vernünftig arbeiten kannst!


----------



## Arthuriel (14. Januar 2011)

Vor ca. einem Jahr bin ich bei der Monitorsuche auch auf die Brummproblematik gestoßen (bei LCD Monitoren allgemein, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Bei meinem LCD Fernseher stelle ich das auch fest).

Es gab zwar Listen in Foren, wo drinstand, welche Monitore leise sind und welche nicht, allerdings fand ich als einzige Lösung (soweit ich mich erinnere), bei der der Monitor wirklich nicht brummt, nur die Möglichkeit in Form eines Bildschirms mit externen Netzteil.

Anschließend habe ich dann einen LG LCD mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung gekauft. Das einzige was man hört, ist das Netzteil... allerdings nur, wenn man es direkt ans Ohr hält.

Mein Beitrag hat zwar nichts mit deinem Monitor zu tun, allerdings wollte ich dir mal meine Erfahrungen in Bezug auf die nervigen Geräusche mitteilen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch 120hz Monitore mit externen Netzteilen.

P.S.: habe noch mal am Netzteil gehorcht und ich habe nichts bzw. kaum was gehört. Die Lüfter meines Antec 902, die ich auf das Minimum runtergedreht habe, machen es mir unmöglich, überhaupt was vom Netzteil zu hören. Es ist also extrem leise. Das einzige Netzteil was, mich hier etwas nervt, ist das meiner PC Boxen (summt leise, bzw. hörbar).

P.P.S.: das mit den Spannungswandlern hängt u.a. mit der Auslastung zusammen und auch mit der Bauteilqualität, d.h. sie summen nur in einem bestimmten Bereich (bzw. Energiebedarf)


----------



## holger1984 (14. Januar 2011)

hi Arthuriel,

ist doch egal das du keine "pauschal lösung" in petto hast. danke für den beitrag, ist sehr interessant! 

was genau bewirkt denn jetzt so ein externes netzteil? ich denke es dient halt dazu, von allem unabhängig, den strom zur vefügung zu stellen oder? nur denke ich da, als elektrik laie, das ich den gleichen effekt erreiche wenn ich das kabel halt nicht in eine vollgepackte leiste sondern in eine freie steckdose in der wand stecke!?

naja, gleich mal ausprobiert...und mein brummer....brummt.

hab auch mal gegooglet aber finde nur externe netzteile mit unüblchen anschlüssen. 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Tpi4Y172L.jpg

gibt es also keine universellen?


----------



## Arthuriel (14. Januar 2011)

Ich meinte das etwas anders:
Viele Monitore haben ein internes Netzteil, genau wie deiner zum Beispiel, und diese scheinen sehr häufig brummen (wegen der Bauteilqualität vermutlich).
Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es allerdings auch Bildschirme, bei denen das Netzteil nach außen verlegt wurde, d.h. es ist extern. (die Netzteile sehen dann so aus wie das in deinem Link)

Ob diese Monitore mit externen Netzteil generell leiser sind, weiß ich nicht. Zumindest habe ich mal den Tipp gelesen, dass sie nicht brummen (wahrscheinlich qualitativ besser). Bei meinem Monitor wurde das immerhin bestätigt.

Es hat also nichts damit zu tun, ob du jetzt den Stecker in die Wandsteckdose oder in eine Steckleiste steckst, sondern mit der Bauart der Monitore bzw. der Netzteile.

Denn ein Netzteil brauchen die Monitore und die anderen Geräte sowieso, allerdings liegt wie gesagt der Unterschied darin, dass manche Netzteile in den Bildschirm integriert sind und andere Bildschirme haben halt ein externes und anscheinend gibt es halt den Unterschied bezüglich der Lautstärke.

Als Lösung bleibt dir eigentlich nur folgendes:
1. der gleiche Monitor nochmal. Vielleicht ist ja beim nächsten Mal besser. Es gibt ja auch eine Streuung in der Serie, d.h. manchmal sind Bauteile besser oder auch schlechter

2. anderer Monitor. Eventuell sind andere Hersteller besser oder es liegt halt an der Bauart, d.h. mal schauen, ob es Monitore mit externen Netzteilen gibt.

3.Eventuell zur Reparatur an die passende Adresse schicken, ob das hilft, weiß ich aber auch nicht, vielleicht kriegst du einfach den gleichen nochmal neu oder den alten wieder und wenn das immer noch brummt, sind wir wieder beim Anfang angelangt.


----------



## holger1984 (14. Januar 2011)

ach soooo,

schluchz...zu früh gefreut. hmm ach verflucht. hatte gedacht son ding ersteigern und ruhe is....^^

hmm, findest du vll noch den thread mit der liste der monitore? oder ist es allgemein bekannt das LED monis NICHT brummen und ich schlunz habs nicht gelesen? also ich mein das leise netzteil brummen ist ja in ordnung (im vergleich zum meinem sicher eine wohltat). 

auch geil ist, jetzt wird acer wohl diesen monitor auf dem markt platzieren:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - LED - Acer HS244HQbmii

wahrscheinlich sind die bei acer (sollte die LED technik wirklich besser/leiser sein) auf den trichter gekommen das dem ein oder anderen das gebrumme tierisch auf den geist geht...und siehe da werfen einen LED hinterher. noch dazu kommt das ich den, im link, gleich viel ansprechender finde als den jetzigen. das wird mir eine lehre sein, totz viel googlelei gleich was zu kaufen was noch nicht unverblümt bewertet wurde. ich bin drauf und dran den zu versteigern...an jemandem der zwei gtx 480 unter lukü betreibt und in sachen lautstärke eine hohe toleranzgrenze hat.


----------



## Arthuriel (14. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem Monitorsummen hängt in dem Fall nicht von LED oder LCD ab, sondern einfach davon, ob das Netzteil im Bildschirm verbaut ist oder außerhalb liegt (vermutlich der Qualitätsunterschied).

Nochmal wegen dem Thread: ich suche den gerade, allerdings finde ich gerade ihn nicht (und ich habe auf mehr als einer Seite nachgeguckt).

Jedoch hatte ich in diesem allerdings den Eindruck, dass das sich quer durch die Monitorpalette zog, selbst Eizo Monitore waren betroffen und bei anderen Monitoren wiederum hörten manche was und andere halt nicht.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich auch ewig gesucht und irgendwann bin ich dann halt auf den Tipp mit Monitoren, die ein externes Netzteil besitzen, gestoßen.

Das Problem wird eher sein, dass ich mal die damalige Suche rekonstruieren muss, sonst werde ich den wohl nie finden.

P.S.: ich habe die Liste gefunden (erst habe ich was mit "netzteil monitor brummen" eingegeben und dann habe ich "monitor ohne brummen" eingegeben und gleich das erste Ergebnis war das mit dem Thread, der auf die Liste verweist)
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/nicht-summende-pfeifende-tft-455731.html


----------



## holger1984 (14. Januar 2011)

ah so okay....verflucht^^
notiz an mich, es liegt am netzteil...glaube jetzt hab ichs^^
habe auch mal ganz genau an dem brummer gleuscht

ja also wenn du den nicht findest dann laß gut sein. mach dir jetzt keine mühe, dafür! 

tja, dann werd ich wohl noch ne ganze weile mit dem brummer leben müssen.
vll fällt er ja auch unglücklicher aus versehen vom tisch. nein spaß...ich bastel mir eine dämmhaube. auch nicht, das ding war teuer genug. bevor ich mir jetzt die mühe mache den los zuwerden und dann einen neuen, der mir dann besten noch eine melodie brummt kaufe.... ich zocke eh mit headset (wobei es in games ja nicht summt) und naja...ob ich jetzt auf dem desktop merke wie flüssig die maus unter 120 hz reagiert oder nicht....ich bleibe bei der modiswitcherei...zum zocken 120 zum surfen 60hz. einfach selber schuld gewesen den alten monitor gleich zu verkaufen.

auf jeden fall danke ich dir für deine beiträge!


----------



## holger1984 (14. Januar 2011)

ah.....ich DANKE dir!


----------

